# Newest Innovative SKRR Tank from Vaporesso



## Vaporesso (9/8/18)

“The airflow is too smooth to be true”

“Stable flavor from the first second to the last”

That's what we have taken in the ECC about SKRR Tank!

So, what’s inside Vaporesso Skrr that makes it hard to forget? Enter our social media *here* to join and win one to find out!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (14/8/18)

-- The *Quadflow air distribution system* eliminating the cold air intake, gives warmer and rich flavors with bigger and denser clouds;

-- The *bullet-shaped inner* structure controls air flow to prevent spitback; Internal reservoir ensures leakage proof;

-- An Innovation on the drip tip provides a secure yet simple *locking mechanism*;

-- Various broad range of *accessories*, designs colors and materials, make it yours!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

